# Lilly & Lulu



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

These are my mice Lilly and Lulu and their cage. I was thinking of maybe getting another doe to live with them but I haven't decided for sure yet  Is it easy to introduce a new mouse?
Hope you like the pictures


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Very nice 

If you do decide to get another, keep her away from them for a couple of weeks for QT. Then introduce on a cleaning day, fresh bedding will help the established girls not be so territorial. Keep an eye on them & prepared to need two cages in case something doesn't work out.


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

lovely and love that set up, gives me some ideas for new toys for mine!


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

My mice LOVE the hammocks so much! they never leave it.

I have spare cages and I have read about quarantine. I have also had robo hamsters and have gone through introductions (Although they didn't really work out).


----------

